# Baggage



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Seems a huge problem to some, dragging pain stress & constant insecurity into a relationship; and no worry at all to others. Is it a sign of the individual person's make-up or the joint strength (or weakness) of the relationship?
(btw I suppose I mostly mean sexual baggage, given that it's one of the more obvious kinds)


----------

